
Ask HN: Can you do meaningful work as a “solo hacker” in biotech? - ChefboyOG
I&#x27;m a software engineer who has recently begun biology coursework at a local university (always had a powerful interest, finally decided to dive in). I&#x27;m curious if the common software trope of a single developer beginning a project in their spare time has an equivalent in biotechnology, where the barriers to entry seem to be deeper.<p>For anyone with experience in the field, is it common to see interesting biotech projects launched by solo developers, or does the work almost always require the support of some larger organization to get off the ground?
======
giantg2
I don't remember his name, but there's a guy who is teaching people how to do
genetic modification in their garages.

------
rolph
there is an art and a schmooze to writing grant proposals

you need these because its expensive for tooling and operation.

the professional aspect requires professional equipment to be taken seriously
by collegues.

during undergrad work it is a mark of distinctivness to have an in depth
understanding of the apparatus and be able to intuitively visualize
oppportunities or problems. you should take a look at computational sub-
disciplines of bio/biochem. not saying you must do that careerwise but look
into it for edification

